# when does the B.O.P. Migration start and End



## carbide34 (Jun 1, 2010)

When does the B.O.P. Migration Start and End around Saint Paul MN.???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is a link by species.
http://www.hmana.org/species/species.php?PHPSESSID=5b26d4bfdad38e349a4da740c397f5b8


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Well for a lot of people it starts in September til April.This is how i have it in Mi,and i' know people in Cali,and Fl just like this too.


----------

